
WWW Creator Tim Berners-Lee Leads W3C to Establish Online Payment Standards - obilgic
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/21644/world-wide-web-creator-tim-berners-lee-leads-w3c-establish-online-payment-standards-including-bitcoin/
======
marpstar
Finally a use for the HTTP 402 status code:
[http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html](http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html)

~~~
andrew-lucker
And about as useful as HTTP 302. fork fork fork... what standard?

